# Tracks in NI?



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

As the title says, are there actually any regular track days in NI for cars? I know about kirkistown but I really didn't enjoy taking the bike on the track. I've been considering building a cheap and cheerful track car for a very long time but obviously I need somewhere to drive it . So, suggestions folks? :wave:


----------



## RobH69 (Mar 3, 2011)

bishopscourt would be near you

http://www.bishopscourt.org/


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks, do you know if they do general admission track days, how often and at what cost?


----------



## puckacostello (Apr 1, 2010)

Nutts corner ?

http://nuttscorneroval.com/


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

puckacostello said:


> Nutts corner ?
> 
> http://nuttscorneroval.com/


Would rather do a proper track than an oval, thanks for the input anyway :thumb:


----------



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

Kirkistown, or mondello, its only 2 hours from belfast now.

http://www.trackday.ie/

Give barry a shout, top lad


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Kirkistown do car tracks as well. Been going to them for about 10 years.


----------



## Steven1976 (Sep 18, 2011)

if you have a look at http://www.reallymeansounds.com/events/ it will show upcoming track days and shows


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Top stuff, cheers guys! Have to give a car some serious thought now


----------

